
Digital clock in conways game of life 2017 (yt video) - signa11
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NDAZ5g4EuU
======
signa11
and the original stack-exchange thread:
[https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/88783/build-
a-d...](https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/88783/build-a-digital-
clock-in-conways-game-of-life)

